# FET due tomommow only have 2 frosties



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

Im just stressing - i havent slept all week worrying about when i would get my surge as my AF was 4 days late & i am never late & i risked getting my surge on the wrong day.  if it was on a thurs or fri it wouldnt go ahead due to the days my clinic is closed.  well i finally got a surge sat afternoon but it was stronger on the sunday so they are counting sunday as my surge day which is stressing me out, what if timimg wise they should have counted the saturday & i would have had more chance? - i know they are the experts but it doesnt stop me worrying!!

now after finally getting my surge i am worried to death about my 2 only frosties surviving.  they were frozen straight after fertilization & i am worried to death they will just not do anything after they take them out.  i had been told FET was easier than a fresh cycle but i really dont feel that.  at least when taking the drugs you know that on x day you will have EC so are pretty relaxed until then.  then its just a couple of days stress about will they fertilize & will ET go ahead before the stress of 2ww.  with FET i have had a terrible time of stressing what day i would surge then my AF was late which made me stress more & now stressing will they survive - OMG thats pretty much a whole month of stressing.  is anyone else going through this hell?


just need some morale support i suppose

thanks

mo x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi 

Im also doing FET at the mo ....going to blasts HOPEFULLY ..& ET on Sunday .......

I know its worrying .....im the same , im sure everything will be ok ...... 

Sending you HUGE HUGE    

Love Hope XXXXXXX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Sending you both loads of luck & positive thoughts     

Take care
Natasha

*Fragile*...we had 4 frosties but we only wanted them to thaw 2 - both were frozen at day 2 - both survived 100% with no loss of cells and one even gained a cell between thaw & transfer...so it can happen...just believe in your little fighters


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello laides, 

Mo, I have only two frosties and going for a FET at the end of sept/oct and know exactly where you are coming from
as I am worrying from now if they will survive.  Fingers crossed they are both little fighters and please let us know how you 
get on.
I am going for a medicated cycle, mainly due to thin lining, but i couldn't cope with detecting my surge myself! 

Sending you and Hope lost of     good luck vibes too!

Natasha - great that your two snow babies survived, I had a big smile on my face when I read that!  
How are you doing with your 2ww?

Sending you all lots of  sticky 
xx


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Mo and Hope

Sending you both lots of positive defrosting and sticking vibes.  

NVH - We have 2 frosties too and are also going to try FET at the end of Sept/early Oct.  Perhaps we'll be cycle buddies...

love

BlueSoo


----------



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi all, thanks for all your replies

well the hospital phone yesterday morning & said they had survived defrost & "looke fantastic"!!!!!!!  i only hope they survived the night & then ET will be at 3pm today.  doesnt seem real really.

Hope - i hope all goes well with yours going to blast! wow, my clinic dont ever seem to offer to take them to blast but i have heard the results are better so good luck.

Natasha, thanks again for the advice you pm'd me.  got my fingers crossed for you for friday!!

NVH - do i know you from babycentre?   sept/oct not too far away hun

Bluesoo- thanks for the sticky vibes not long for you to wait either

will let you know how it went!!

thanks

lol  mo x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning Fragile .....

Brilliant news ........

Good Luck for ET today     .............

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi all, just to let you know my embies are on board.

not as good quality as my fresh cycles one grade 3 with 3 cells but one grade 2 with 5 cells & they kept saying the 5 cell looked lovely so now its the dreaded 2ww - ARG!!!!!

thanks for the good wishes

lol  mo x


----------



## janey71 (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Mo

Really hope everything goes well for you! I am sure it will.

It is very stressful, partly because there is not much you can do but let things take there course.

Fingers crossed for you.

Best of luck

Janey


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi 

i just want to say good luck    
as you can see my dream came true nearly 7 weeks ago of a fet   i only had 2 frozen aswell and i had 4 fresh  cycles  
just wish to say hope your wishes come true    

all the best love nikki xx


----------



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

Janey & nikki thanks so much & congrats Nikki on your BEAUTIFUL little girl!

lol  mo x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi just wanted to add good luck too.

I'm currently pregnant from my second FET cycle.  My embies were 3 cell and 4 cell.

Good Luck

Love Mel xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Congrats Mo, sorry i'm a bit late and so glad that your two frosties survived. Have sent you a personal message and I hope you are the same Mo that i think you are and yep I am from BC to.
I wish you loads and loads of luck on your 2ww.

birthbaby - your little daughter is so cute and makes gives all of us hope with only 2 frosties.  I am feeling quite good about my two snow babies now!  We had 4 fresh embies too.

Bluesoo - here's to being cycle buddies. Although mine is looking more like October, and on cd 33 and no sign of af yet!! 

Yogi - congratulations and I wish you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.

Good luck to eveyone else xx


----------



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

NVH  got your pm hun.  blimey hope your AF shows up soon, never arrives when you need it!

Mel thanks for your post & congrats on your BFP!

well the cruel cyclogest is making me feel queasy - so naughtly that it gives you pg AND AF symptoms at the same time, funny it only made me feel sick this time & last cycle not the first two cycles.  ah well.  the first 5 days of 2ww have gone surprisingly fast which means the rest of the time is bound to drag!!!

thanks to everyone for their support

mo x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Mo...I hope af shows soon too, been reading that its quite normal for it to be late! One girl is on  cd 40 and
still no sign! it has been as late as 60 dayas!! my stomach will be like a big balloon by then!  bad enough now!

5 days gone already! time is flying isn't it! sorry about the cyclogest, it is a wicked drug isn't it!! Its so hard to tell
whats what which is very frustrating!  You're doing really well kid! 

I am going to cherish this thread and read it over and over for when my fet comes around!
xx


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi All

Mo - So great your little frosties looked great and that the 2WW is going quite fast.  I do hope that the sicky feeling is a positive sign, and not just the wicked cyclogest...

NVH - Hope AF has showed up by now.  What treatment will you take between now and Oct?  I'm assuming that if my AF shows up on 23 Aug then I should have my FET around the beginning of Oct...

Thinking of you both

love

BlueSoo


----------



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

Bluesoo  when i was trying to work out when i would get my FET i was calculating it all as AF is regular as clockwork EXCEPT this time!!!  caused me no end of stress but got there in the end.  Oct really isnt that far away & it gives you & NVH plenty of time to up the veggies & cut back on the chocolate, alcohol or whatever! - i tried my best but just cant keep away from the chocolate! 

NVH lets hope you and BLUESOO will be adding lots of positive posts come October, blimey havent heard of AF being as late as that! that would be a nightmare!!! hope yours turns up soon 

well it is still going surprisingly fast & i am still pretty calm & in fact there are some seconds of the day when it doesnt even enter my head & then i remember & it gives me quite a start!  it is so much different doing an unmedicated FET so i assume its the lack of drugs in my system from doing a fresh cycle that is making me all calm & not hysterically wandering from room to room wailing " i just want to know!!!!"  

hope everyone is doing ok

lol  mo x


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

Fragile,
How are you doing? I test thursday so I am nearly there. I feel no different but I dint last time so im keeping it as a good thing. I am doing well, keeping positive, cant do anything about it!
Ruth

Good luck to anyone else on 2ww and testing soon!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi everyone...

Bluesoo & Mo - still no af for me!   am on bloody day 36 today so god knows whats happening with my body!  I really don't want it for my holiday! what a bummer that would be!! I hope I am still on track for Oct !!
I am not taking any treatment, just trying to be healthy but I am not sure how healthy I will be on holiday with all that sun, sea and G&T!  Am just gonna enjoy myself!

Good luck for your test Wicklow.
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE​
      

Take care
Natasha


----------



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

Natasha, how are you?  huge hugs to you hun. how are you feeling?

Wicklow - have still been really calm but do have the odd OMG moments which are bound to increase soon.  good luck for thursday, you will have to come back here & tell us!

NVH - what the heck is going on with you??!!!! you poor thing,  im sure relaxing on your hol with G&T will do you more good that being a health freak & stressing about what you cant have!

lol  mo


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Mo - I intend to enjoy myself to the max for sure, no watching what I eat or drink one little bit!
I rang the clinic today to ask if its normal for af to be this late and they weren't that much help.  They said to do a pg test and if its -ve then just wait for af!  I was gonna see if I could take something but I really don't want any more drugs going through my body!  Its mucked up enough at the moment.
I am pretty damn sure I am not pg and the girls on here and bc have been more help.  I guess I just gotta sit it out and wait!  
You are doing great on your     Well done, we all know it ain't easy! 

Hi again Natasha...i spent all that time trying to find you and here you are!    Thanks for your message and would be great to be cycling with you.  Two Natasha's together! cool!!

xx


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi All

Ruth - I'm sending up some prayers for your test tomorrow. So hope that you can come back to us with a good result...

Mo - are you there yet?  Praying for a good result for you too.  Brilliant that you've been able to stay so calm!

NVH - Day 36 and still no sign?  Blimey!  I did read somewhere that AF could be up to 10 days late if you've already taken the downregging injection - or have you not done that yet?

I finally got my courage up to ring the local fertility clinic I want to use to begin my tx.  They were a bit disapproving of the protocol my clinic in London uses, but did agree to help me, so that's a big relief.  They've run loads of tests too, so I feel like I'm in good hands.  Phew!  Now counting down to 23 Aug, when I hope AF will arrive (or maybe I'll be like you, NVH??)

More sticky vibes to the 2WWers!

love

BlueSoo


----------



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

Ruth thinking of you.  hope you dont have to wait too long for the results of your blood test!  

Bluesoo, glad your feeling in good hands with your new fertility unit,  it is so important to feel comfortable with the place & the staff.  so it sounds like all systems are go!  fingers crossed Af arrives on time for you.

NVH  are you still waiting?

well day 8 & i am starting to go a bit tetchy now.  had a few dragging pains this morning but praying AF doesnt arrive & i make it to test day.  off to put my feet up seem to have spent the last 3 hours on this computer (blame ebay!)

hope everyone is ok

lol  mo x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello everyone, just thought that I would pop in and see how you all are doing.

Bluesoo - still waiting for af! I am not doing any treatment at the moment.  Had a BFN in July and followed
by af, and now still waiting for my 2nd af to show! day 38 today! arghhh! really don't want it for my hols
to thailand on the 27th!!  

Mo - day 8 already, you're doing great      
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

How you doing FET sisters   

*Wicklow*...it looks like congratulations are in order !!    

*fragile*...how you feeling hun  Sending you postive vibes   

*NVH*...hope the old  has finally shown her face so you can move on with your fet...sending you a little AF dance just in case...           

*BlooSoo*...good luck for your upcoming treatment 

*Yogi & hope2b*....hope you're both all doing ok ?

Well its Friday so looking forward to the weekend...and planning our holiday !!!

Good luck to everyone
Take care
Natasha


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey Wicklow - Natasha is right - looks like congratulations are in order!  Hooray!  You must be over the moon...

NVH - are you still waiting?

Well, AF showed up for me today - 3 days earlier than expected, so that brings all my planning forward.  I have to fly back to the UK for my FET, so I'm hoping that the flights we've booked will still be early enough.  Gives me more time here, I guess, to see whether the local clinic are OK and whether I might want to use them for a future ICSI if neither of my 2 blasts survives defrosting...

Minxy - thanks for the positive vibes - we need them!  Where are you planning to go on your holiday?

love

BlueSoo


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning everyone

Just to let you all know that my af showed up last night (40 days), so I can now go away to Thailand and
enjoy myself 100%.  Thanks for all the af dances!

Bluesoo - are you starting on cd21 of this cycle?  Great that your af showed up too! am so please for you  

Did Wicklow get her bp?? - how did I miss that??

Fragile (mo) - how you doing hun, only a couple of days to go!        What was the grades
of your embies before they were frozen by the way?  just curious! 

Hi to everyone else.

Take care all xx


----------



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

Stupid me.    i havent been on 'cause i feel like a fool.    i tested!  i know i know!  did first test, boots own, fri afternoon & if i squeezed my eyes almost shut & squinted it was a feint positive so i did another one sat morning expecting a darker line.  no line at all BFN.  so i went out & bought predictor & did a test sat evening BFN AND couldnt help myself did another test sunday!  BFN of course.  i know its too early & BFP didnt even show day 13 last time but on the positive i have done a search on here for predictor & loads of people have said they got false neg with them.  some people even doing 3 different brands of tests at once (long wee to do that many!!) & predictor came up neg & others pos so still hopeful but at the same time thinking it hasnt worked as ive had quite bad AF pains sat night &sunday  & AF was due sat so assume pessaries may be holding it off rather than pregnancy but you never know oh god i will stop waffling now!!!!  just cross   with myself for spending nearly £15 on tests when i know i should have waited and will now have to buy more for wed.   ah well!

NVH  - so glad AF turned up. AT LAST!!!  you can now have a wonderful holiday without worrying about it.

Bluesoo - where are you if your flying over for FET?  is that an added stress for you?  hope an early AF doesnt mess your plans up too much & that your flights are ok.  just think those extra 3 days mean FET even earlier - how exciting

Ruth - hope you had a good party on sunday, so pleased for you & your BFP.  will let you know the result on my official test day!

Natasha - nice to see you, hope you are doing ok.  When will you be going on your holiday?  hope the trip away does you the world of good.

hope everyone else is ok

lol  mo x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Mo....now you know the rules about testing early!     you naughty girl you!
How are things with you today?  I am sending you lots and lots of       and i really do hope
you will be posting a bfp tomorrow hun.

Out of curiosity what was your  name on BC?  Just seen a post from another Mo doing a FET and its not you!    

xx


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi, 
I started a anew thread about having only 2 frosties not realising there already was one! So is it ok if i join your thread? I have had 2 failed IVFs and am contimplating doing an FET. I wasnt sure if we should go ahead as was so concerned that they would not survive the thaw. But reading your threads have made me beleive that it IS worth a try as many people have 2 and are still going ahead. Natasha and Mo, the fact that both of your embies thawed have made me feel more positive. I have an appointment with my con tomorrow (dh cant make it as he is away on business) and have a huge list of questions to ask. Hopefully fet will happen oct/nov.

Good luck Mo for tomorrow 

Pooks x


----------



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi all

NVH i tested again today & still BFN.  cant imagine that it will change overnight into BFP.  last pessary this morning so assume that AF will kick in tomorrow anyway but still praying that late implanter & that AF wont turn up at all & that i get to re test day 16 or 17 & get a nice surprise but have had loads of cramps so dont hold out too much hope.  god its been so long since ive been on babycentre i cant remember what i logged on as over there wills mum or mum of will something like that.

Pooks, welcome to you, sorry to sound all doom & gloom but i still do think it is worth giving your frosties a shot, i cant beleive mine survived and i got a chance with them & they did say my 5 cell looked fantastic and Ruth (Wicklow) got her BFP with her FET so it is always worth a shot & it does feel so much better not pumping your body full of drugs.  hope your app tomorrow is a positive one. oct/nov is not too long to wait!

hope everyone else is ok.  will be back tomorrow with my official test day result.

lol  mo x


----------



## tinkers (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Mo

Im in the same boat as you i only have three frosties and having transfer on thursday it will be my last attempt to close a chapter after twelve years and i would dearly love to end on a happy time. I wish you look and hope everything turns out well   think positve

tinkers


----------



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

official test day & still BFN.  the futile hope is killing me wish AF would just show up & put me out of my misery.  talked to DH yest about if we are going to have another go & he said no we have put our lives on hold long enough and been through enough emotional turmoil. i of course am thinking well i had no drugs this time so could start dregging at next AF.  we will see.  i am still kidding myself that its late implantation as AF hasnt arrived even though i know really as have no symptoms at all not like last 2 times
sorry no personals 

lol  mo x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*fragile/Mo*
...I'm so sorry hun...been thinking of you & wondering how you getting on.
Sending you loads of   - look after you & DH.

*NVH*
....enjoy Thailand & some well deserved sun & relaxation   ...has to be one of my favourite places (been twice) as its where me & DP got together (went as friends but came back as couple  ) 

*bluesoo*
...hope all's going well with your treatment  

*tinkers*
...good luck for tomorrow and the next 2 weeks !  

*pooks*
...welcome to another FET sister  Good luck with your treatment and hoping your 2 little snowbabies are fighters and both survive 

 to everyone else I've missed...sorry  

Well, we've booked our holiday - we planned to go to Sicily but with all the flights and good hotel it was getting into well over £2000 (without spending money !!) which we decided was another ivf cycle !!!! So.....we're going to Southern Italy now - Puglia which is basically the "heel" of Italy. Its still really warm over there (its about 30-35c over there at moment  ) so we're off on the 5th September for 10days - still another couple of weeks to go but can't wait ! We seriously need a break and just some "us" time - lots of good Italian wine, food and sun  Need to brush up my Italian though as its not a hugely touristy area so many don't speak English (my Italian is rusty to say the least  ) Then we've got our follow up appt on 20 Sept and think we'll go for next fet (with our 2 remaining snowbabies) around Oct/Nov

Take care
Natasha


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi there Mo...gosh I am devasted for you   ....    Are you still sticking with the pessaries?
Really sorry that dh feels that you can't go again for a fresh cycle either, but maybe after a 
break for you two to spend some quality time together, it might make all the difference.  lol  

Good luck Tinkers - please let us know how your embies get on once they have been thawed.

Hi Pooks - glad you found the thread.

Hi Natasha

xx


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Mo, i'm so sorry.  My dh said no after the last cycle but now we have had time to think and have time out he is now more determined than ever to try again. NVH is right, quality time together can make all the difference.

Well, I had my consultation today and all is not good. I have bilateral hydros in both tubes (that they have known about for 2 yrs and havnt told me till now!!  ) so have to have them closed by laser burning them. I'm booked in for the 25th Seot and have been advised not to do a cycle for at least 3 months after. My con also has very strongly advised not to go ahead with an FET as the chances of them both surviving is slim. I am really confused now (again). I know it is down to us at the end of the day but doesn't there have to be an element of trust between us and cons? Surely we should take their advice? 

I hope everyone else is ok?

Pooks xx


----------



## tinkers (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi natasha

First of all sorry about you Mo sending you lots of 
Well i havent heard from the clinic so hopefully transfer will go ahead at 3.30 today unfortunatly it is tinched with sadness as my sister in law is gravely ill in London therefore hubby has had to go to be with her .That leaves me going to the transfer on my own im feeling abit lonely but will get through it.
I suppose it was my choice as i told him to go.
Will let you know tonight how it went

Luv Tinkers x[br]: 24/08/06, 11:15hi everyone
Well transfer went well two snowbabies on board lets hope the hibernate till may now but it is funny i feel that i must be careful and not lie on them tonight i must be going mad its funny how protective you get once they are in .No news on sister in law yet.The long wait is now on i must think 

Good luck to you all

Tinkers


----------



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

Tinkers huge congratulations to you for your little ones getting on board.  so sorry you had to do it alone & hope SIL is ok.  

fingers crossed for you on your 2ww hun

lol  mo x


----------



## tinkers (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi mo

Thanks for your congrats lets hope a good thing comes out of a bad one. The wait is on now  i know it will be a stressful time but with people like you and natasha to post to i hope it will quick


Luv tinkers x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pooks - thats terrible, god knows why they didn't say anything before!! Whats the point in having fosties if 
the cons advises you not to use them!  sounds very strange to me. I can understand the laser and the wait, but
not using your frosties is crazy!

Tinkers - congrats on having your two embies on board. Did all 3 of them survive the thaw? Well at least you know you 
can get pg .   Have you been succesful with all of your cycles? You are a very luck lady!

Mo - how are you feeling?

I won't be around for two weeks as I am off on hols on Sunday. Going to Thailand and I can't wait. Will be doing my 
FET in Oct for sure. Anyone tried Gestone instead of Cyclogest?

lol xx[br]: 25/08/06, 14:48Tinkers - just rear your profile!! Gosh 3rd and 6th attempt and 4 girls!! wow!!  I know you don't care
but would't it be great to get a boy!


----------



## tinkers (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi girls

Well yes its great to get them on board at last and yes i am quietly hoping it would be a boy if it succeeds. I think hubby would leave home it was a girl defiantly if twin girls.

All three defrosted but only two survived they are grade four four cells or grade one four cells old style grading and grade three four cells or grade two four cells old grading so they are better than i had when i got the triplets So if positive i had better save up for i mini bus  

Have a good hol 


Luv tinkers


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi All

Sorry for not posting for a bit, but we've had some teenage visitors staying - who spent every evening on the internet...  Who needs a tv nowadays??  

Mo - so sorry to hear your news.  What can I say?  We're here for you, if you need us...  I'm flying back to the UK from Venezuela.  And yes, it is making me feel more stressed than I would if I just had to travel into London for my scans.  But at least the clinic here is walking distance from my house and office, so that's all quite easy...

Tinkers - congratulations on having your two little frosties on board.  Hope you can find time to relax with 4 girls around!  Very brave of you to go for a 5th, or possibly 6th as well!  Here's hoping the 2ww goes quickly for you.  So sorry to hear about your SIL.  Must have been difficult to go to the transfer without DH.  

Pooks - I agree with NVH - it seems crazy to have frosties and then not be able to use them (unless, I suppose, it might be dangerous for your health to be pg).  Much better to at least try with them, rather than simply throw them away...  You tell that Consultant!

NVH - Hope you have a lovely time in Thailand.  Looks really romantic from all the wedding mag features I saw...

Natasha - southern Italy sounds lovely.  I've always wanted to go there (just been to the north and to Rome).  Should make 20 Sept come round much more quickly.

Well, I'm just waiting and counting down the days til I can start downregging.  13 to go...  Am trying to eat a healthy diet, but failing miserably (just had a pizza).  Was doing well at going to the gym, but DH has to go to the US for a funeral for 3 days, so will need to miss gym to look after dd.  Ho hum...

love

BlueSoo


----------

